# ASH ALL MY FISH DIED!! HELP



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

These questions go out to mainly ash but everyone else too! My parents think i was irresponsible because my piranhas died! But as you guys definitly know I asked so many questions to make SURE this didnt happen! But they all died! It looked like they had skin peeling off...but i resantly checked my test kit and the ammonia was at 5 so that was probably it...but could the skin peeling have been a disease? i freakin hope not...cause i forgot about flushing goldfish that died in the first week away and i fed them a dead one and they took two bites out of it. the goldfish only lasted a day but he still looked healthy! sh*t i hope that wasnt it. but my pleco died too with the same symptoms so how could it be!? Plz help cause if my parents do let me get piranhas i HAVE to make sure i do this right! any tips on wut i should do with my tank right now? i put 22 or so goldfish in there right now and they seem to be fine...is that ok?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

I dont know why this topic is in this forum it should be in parasite and disease. If their skin was peeling off it might have been from a fungus. SOmeone else posted pics of a similar occurence a while ago. Well when you leave dead bodies of fish in yoru tank, it can cause ammonia spikes. And if your Pleco died and not from being eaten I would have to say it was your water parameters that did it. Plecos are pretty hardy fish and can survive in most water conditions unless they are just totally horrib.e. Skin peeling off is not a regular occurence in piranhas or plecos or any fish.

So yes, it probably was your fault. YOu shoudl try to remove all dead and rotting fish from the water, do frequent water changes and keep your tank as healthy as possible.

Here is the previous post

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=19364

Wheny ou saw the skin coming off you might have bene able to ask questions here immedietely or post pics so people could help you witht he best way to try and svae your piranhas. Did you CYCLE your tank before you put your fish in it? Makesure you do a lot of research before you buy these fish, they are cool but also a big responsibility.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> I dont know why this topic is in this forum it should be in parasite and disease. If their skin was peeling off it might have been from a fungus. SOmeone else posted pics of a similar occurence a while ago. Well when you leave dead bodies of fish in yoru tank, it can cause ammonia spikes. And if your Pleco died and not from being eaten I would have to say it was your water parameters that did it. Plecos are pretty hardy fish and can survive in most water conditions unless they are just totally horrib.e. Skin peeling off is not a regular occurence in piranhas or plecos or any fish.
> 
> So yes, it probably was your fault. YOu shoudl try to remove all dead and rotting fish from the water, do frequent water changes and keep your tank as healthy as possible.


 Its also in the P Discussion forum









Anyway, its because on an uncycled tank!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It seems your tank was not properly cycled before you added your piranha. Ensure ammonia is at 0 before you add anything besides goldfish. The "skin peeling" off is most likely ammonia burn. You need to give your tank ample time to cycle before adding fish.

If your goldfish died, your water must be screwy....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Please do not post this topic again, the same one is in Piranha Discussion. Unless you are saying Ash should be somehow responsible, this topic is not in the correct forum.


----------

